# Other way grow Nymphoides humboldtiana



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Below other way I grow Nymphoides humboldtiana 


Two pictures under I collect from google, others are in my tank, I show the root of the plant by tie into the drift wood.

Normal way to grow this plant


The leaves floats on the surface of the pond and flower.


I use somes plant with big and dense root


- Plants + drift wood + thread + h2o2 to treat(prevent) the algae.


- Tie the plant into the drift wood


- Finished and put into the tank




P/S: if some mistake please remove my post, thanks


----------



## littlecich (Apr 12, 2008)

I am not an expert, but I believe that this plant would do better rooted in your tank's substrate.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah yeah +1 to littlecich,but goodluck anyway


----------

